# Cooking with Lettuce



## larry_stewart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just recently tried a new pasta dish, which was basically rigatoni with garlic, oil, fried lettuce ( boston, escarole, romaine..) and some parmesian cheese.  Surprisingly, i loved the flavor and texture of the cooked lettuce. I was wondering If anyone else cooks with lettuce, and if so, what kinda dishes do u make with it??

larry


----------



## elaine l (Oct 3, 2008)

I have used escarole, baby spinach in pasta dishes.  Romaine I have grilled for salads.  Did you mean deep fried?  I have deep fried basil leaves for garnish and it's very tasty.


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2008)

My Malaysian friend at uni used to include lettuce when he cooked hi rice. Delia Smith also has a recipe for a summer soup that uses lettuce - it is delicious.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used it in place of rice or noodles with stir fry.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2008)

I cook quite often with Arugula.

As far as cooking with regular lettuces, one of my favorite dishes was one that my boss used to throw together for me after my waitress shift ended.  We called it "Cooked Salad", & all it was was a couple of handfuls of leftover (as in unused, still in the fridge) salad greens combined with bean sprouts, hiziki seaweed, brown rice, & soy sauce all tossed on the griddle until wilted.  May sound weird, but it sure was delicious.


----------



## merstar (Oct 4, 2008)

I make a delicious Romaine and Bean Soup.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 4, 2008)

When we had dinner at kitchenelf's a couple weeks ago, she drizzled olive oil over romaine and other vegetables, and then she grilled them.  I had never had grilled lettuce before.  It was really good.

Barbara


----------



## blissful (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been known to take my lettuces, all kinds, when they have past their best days, trim them and put them in the food processor to a fine grind. I add them to beef vegetable soup, or vegetable soup, for the texture and the nutrients.
I am thinking today I'll do the same thing with the lettuce and add it to some gaspacho I've been wanting to make with all my tomatoes that are ripening on the counter. ~Bliss


----------



## Robt (Oct 4, 2008)

I used to make a side dish that I haven't done in years.

Shave Iceberg like you were making Kraut, long skinny nearly hair like slivers, sweat in butter, add fresh or frozen peasto just warm, salt and white pepper.

I served this alongside mild fish.

I guess it was more than OK because I did it many times.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 4, 2008)

escarole is great in soups
all the dark green leafies are naturals for saute's or in soups etc and pasta dishes too.
Grilled romaine is very good with a caesar style vinaigrette and parmesan
endive, white or red, is a wonderful "lettuce" to braise with broth and lemon butter 
radiccio also grills or saute's nicely

almost forgot...any salad is great with a hot bacon vinaigrette ... wilts "cooks" the lettuce


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah yes - forgot about good old Escarole.  In fact, I rarely use it raw - always cooked.  My favorite is in a traditional Tuscan-style Escarole & White Bean soup with drizzles of good extra-virgin olive oil, grated parmesan, & a good crusty artisinal bread.


----------



## QSis (Oct 4, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> I just recently tried a new pasta dish, which was basically rigatoni with garlic, oil, fried lettuce ( boston, escarole, romaine..) and some parmesian cheese. Surprisingly, i loved the flavor and texture of the cooked lettuce. I was wondering If anyone else cooks with lettuce, and if so, what kinda dishes do u make with it??
> 
> larry


 
So, larry, how did you prepare your lettuce for this dish?  Did you use all three types?  

Details, please!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2008)

escarole e fagiole is one of my faves as well, and is incredibly easy to make if you go with canned beans and chicken or veggie broth. just brown a load of chopped garlic in a good amount of evoo, add chopped escarole and quickly wilt, then add broth and beans. simmer for just a few minutes, ladel into serving bowls and top with lots of shaved locatelli or grana padano.

another green that i really enjoy in soups is kale, especially in a ham and potato soup.

beet greens or swiss chard can be substitued for any other green, for a change of pace.

often, many of these greens need nothing else but to be wilted in some evoo that has been flavored by an aromatic like garlic or shallots.

recently, my son mixed his ranch dressed chopped romain into hot buttered pasta, and topped it with parm. it was really pretty good.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bump.

I tried a little experiment based on a few AB recipes I could barely remember.

I started by quartering two romaine hearts lengthwise and placing the ribs on a broiler tray, cut side up.  I sprinkled each with a little bit of kosher salt.  Next, I mixed a teaspoon of bacon drippings with two tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil, one tablespoon of supermarket balsamic vinegar, one teaspoon of Dijon mustard, and half a teaspoon of honey with ground black pepper to taste.  Setting the vinaigrette aside, I drizzled the ribs of lettuce with olive oil and set to coarsely chopping four strips of bacon.  I sprinkled the bacon and two to three tablespoons of finely crumbled feta cheese over the ribs and set them under the broiler for a few minutes.  When done, I dressed the ribs with the vinaigrette and served.  Not bad!


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

These are some recipes that i am definetly gonna have to try.

All sound very yummy!.


----------

